# Lets see your horses unique markings!



## Yogiwick

That's a new one!


----------



## danicelia24

I know I love it!


----------



## kenda

My mare has what vaguely looks like an arrow pointing downwards on her face. The top wide part is the fletching.

I like to think she was born with instructions for feeding.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Azula has a spot on her side that, if it was melted into more black, would make a perfect circle. That and she has what looks like smear from the white into the black on one of her legs; someone at the barn said it looks like someone dipped their fingers in white paint and smeared it across.


----------



## Exotic




----------



## Yogiwick

I don't have a pic but I was looking to buy a foal with a perfect "- - - - - - -" all the way down his face, vertically (or maybe it was ". . . . . ." don't remember)

I've always wondered what he grew up looking like.


----------



## LoftyCastle

My grey Teddy has a white sock which i find very amusing on a 'white' horse


----------



## SunnyDraco

Best picture to show her largest unique markings is as a foal, crescent moon for a star and a complete circle by her withers. She also has a small white dot on the solid black area of her hind leg and a black dot on a white knee. And then so she always looks like she works into a sweat 24/7, she has "perma foam" between her back legs. Right where you would see a sweaty foam building in an intense workout between a horse's back legs from behind, she has a concentrated white roaning in such a pattern to immitate the look of foam while napping in the pasture. Although the number of white hairs there gets much thicker in the winter coat, it is very deceptive in her summer coat. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I will post a pic later since I can't get Photobucket to cooperate, but Aires' facial marking is in the exact shape of South America.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider

A gelding I used to own had a unique blaze. My mind wasn't in the gutter when I first looked at it, I just thought it looked like a snake and left it at that. It wasn't until I had a potential buyer come to look at him that changed my mind. She kept going on about how distasteful his blaze was, that he shouldn't be around children, etc, all without actually saying what she was thinking. She finally exclaimed that he looked like he had a giant sperm on his face. After that I could never look at Chance the same way lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Okay, I was at war with photobucket as well but here is what I mean by "perma foam" 



















Those are white hairs creating the appearance of foam between her legs lol


----------



## clumsychelsea

We have a couple cool markings in the barn herd... 

I've always thought my mares star looked a little bit like a thought bubble. Probably because she's always planning something devious. She also has a half white hoof with a polka dot anklet. 



















We also have a paint mare with a perfect half circle over her tail! She also has four stockings, which, while not rare, is certainly pretty!










Andddd our resident Clydesdale, who has some weird belly markings! Even his socks are weird. Are these sabino markings, or do I have my genetics wrong? (Also his face marking is very jagged around the edges.)


----------



## DuckDodgers

I always hear people trying to identify shapes in my animals' markings. On other animals too, but I've always found it particularly annoying when people excitedly tell me that my animal has a marking that they clearly don't. My personal favorite was my old dog who had two connected patches of black on her back. People would sometimes say "If she had one more then she'd have a mickey mouse on her back!!!" Uhh, yeah... I suppose... Any marking that's vaguely pointy with a cut out anywhere at the opposite end is automatically a heart. Several friends once shared a photo of mine on facebook where a combination of my horse's black pigment in the white on his face and smeared food made it look like a remarkably crooked fleur de lis... Not trying to be a stick in the mud or be uncreative, but if you have to make a big stretch to make the picture work then it probably isn't there 

The thing I think is most interesting is that my horse and dog have the same facial markings. A decent blaze widening at the bottom with white going over the white side of their muzzles  I love my horse's blaze and it's unique, but I don't see any pictures in it.


----------



## Nikkibella

Excuse me in this photo but its all I have of Simons face head-on. 
My old trainer called him "t-bone" 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella

Just found one of my old paint mare Polka Dot Bikini 
I thought it looked like she was wearing a little brown bikini! 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

my mare has an interesting belly marking. some people say arrow..others say...well....pork and beans.


----------



## KigerQueen

Odie has J Leno on his butt XD.
I would name that mustang Johnny, short for Johnny Cash XD!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Chelsea, yes, that Clyde is sabino.

Duck, there is no stretching of the imagination regarding Aires' star/facial marking. I would love to superimpose a map of South America over it if I knew how.


I have better pics of it, but I got tired of dealing with Photobucket on my phone. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

BreakableRider said:


> A gelding I used to own had a unique blaze. My mind wasn't in the gutter when I first looked at it, I just thought it looked like a snake and left it at that. It wasn't until I had a potential buyer come to look at him that changed my mind. She kept going on about how distasteful his blaze was, that he shouldn't be around children, etc, all without actually saying what she was thinking. She finally exclaimed that he looked like he had a giant sperm on his face. After that I could never look at Chance the same way lol.


Cause that's exactly what a 5 year old is going to think looking at a horse.. lol


----------



## Yogiwick

SunnyDraco said:


> Okay, I was at war with photobucket as well but here is what I mean by "perma foam"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are white hairs creating the appearance of foam between her legs lol


That's a new one, it really doesn't look like hair lol


----------



## Surayya

My girl has I guess unique markings-her repigmentation marking is roaned out (she is classic Roan under her grey):








In fact, I guess you could call her fleabitten pattern unique as well, since it also folows the Classic Roan expression pattern lol (she has solid coloured fleabites around her face, they then roan out on her cheeks & body- the fleabites coming n on her lower legs are also solid coloured, instead of roaned as well, so eventually I will a Classic Roan looking horse again, just with a white mane & tail lol) 

Her corning strip is slowly greying out as well:

















& Last March she developed a dark lacing type effect on her face (it was just plain 'white' before March 2014):


----------



## No Spots Here

*The Grench*

This marking on a 4 year old paint gelding looks like "The Grench".


----------



## LadyChevalier

This is Remington, my reg paint gelding. He has a keyhole marking on his left hip which is really cool. Also he has white sclera showing on his right eye but not his left.


----------



## DDRSDressage

It isn't super unique, but I love my three year olds blaze. She's graying out, so it will eventually disappear all together.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thunder has a cross on his shoulder with the arm looking like a snake. 









TJ has a jesters hat on his side along with an eye patch.



Freckles has a seahorse on her shoulder and someone on here pointed out her blaze was shaped like one too.


----------



## Cherrij

The only marking on my first horse was a heart on his face...








This mare I watched over for a while - she had one interesting marking... Phantom of the opera?


----------



## darkpony

My geldings half sister has a unicorn on her side. This is a terrible picture of her, but the only one I could find of that side that wasnt covered by tack. Do you see it?


----------



## Acdon

This isn't my horse it from google images but it says 'horse' I think it's cool


----------



## Saranda

This is Snickers and his only marking. It was perfectly square and I called it a pixel, when he was a bit younger, but it has been developing blurred edges lately.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Acdon said:


> This isn't my horse it from google images but it says 'horse' I think it's cool


The magic of photoshop, the top image is of the actual horse and the bottom photo is what was done in photoshop. The before and after :wink:


----------



## MyHorseTeddy

I guess you could call what my gelding has unique...he has no markings at all, until he gets his winter coat and a blob of white hairs appear on his head.








^this was in december








^and this was in august


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

These guys are all horses that I work with at a rescue organisation. I may be biased, but I think they're all beautiful little unique snowflakes (especially seeing as I work at the rehab site :wink: )

I think Dastardly's little "cut-back" on his blaze is cute (there's another mare with it much more pronounced, but I don't have a picture of her), and also how his off-fore sock fades out at the front.










Vindaloo the Shetland's little heart nose 










I love Flash's "blaze" and how symmetrical it is, it's perfect!










And last but not least, Wilf the Suffolk Punch's crescent moon star.










Sorry for the picture overload! :wink:


----------



## trailhorserider

Oh my gosh, I would name the first horse (the Mustang) Dollar! Someone just HAS to adopt him and call him Dollar. 



DDRSDressage said:


> It isn't super unique, but I love my three year olds blaze. She's graying out, so it will eventually disappear all together.


Wow, I have a coming 5 yr old gray with a very similar "blaze" as yours! Zane was only born with a small star, but it didn't take long for it to start looking like a blaze going off the side of his nose. 

I would say his mom Izzy has kind of a unique marking. She has this weird black spot on her forehead. Does anyone know what causes this? I assume it's something similar to a bloody-shoulder marking, only on her face, but I have no idea. It is completely normal hair so I don't think it's any sort of scar. Just an area that never grayed out?

I'm really enjoying seeing all these beautiful horses!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I don't know how unique this really is, but my filly has a heart on her flank. It's easier to see with her summer coat. Her long winter hair distorts it a little.


----------



## GracielaGata

How about a dolphin?
I am always the one finding stuff in plaint blobs, but this one seems obvious.  And all the cooler because my husband is from Miami, so of course the Dolphins, no matter how bad they can be, are his favorite team, lol. Oh, and this is his horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's a better pic of Aires' blaze/star/whatever.



For comparison, a map of South America:


----------



## GracielaGata

I love Aires' blaze.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GracielaGata said:


> I love Aires' blaze.


Thanks! I do too. It's one of the things that sold me on him when I was considering buying him.


----------



## Yogiwick

trailhorserider said:


> Oh my gosh, I would name the first horse (the Mustang) Dollar! Someone just HAS to adopt him and call him Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I have a coming 5 yr old gray with a very similar "blaze" as yours! Zane was only born with a small star, but it didn't take long for it to start looking like a blaze going off the side of his nose.
> 
> I would say his mom Izzy has kind of a unique marking. She has this weird black spot on her forehead. Does anyone know what causes this? I assume it's something similar to a bloody-shoulder marking, only on her face, but I have no idea. It is completely normal hair so I don't think it's any sort of scar. Just an area that never grayed out?
> 
> I'm really enjoying seeing all these beautiful horses!


Bloody shoulders can really be anywhere any size so that would be my first thought.


----------



## karliejaye

Probably not TOO unusual, but Cruiser has a big blaze, and then, like an island that split off the blaze that just floats over his eye:









Horrible photo, but it's the only one I have on hand that shows that side of his face.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

My filly looks like 2 different horses depending on which side you're looking at. 
The right side: a palomino with a big blaze and a blue eye and sclera showing. 
The left side: a mostly white paint horse with an eye patch!


----------



## danicelia24

wow that is neat!!!


----------



## Vannarae75

*My Reg Paint*

When I saw this lady I had to have her, love u markings


----------



## saddlebred99

My friend has a champagne TWH stallion with reverse dapples. Up for sale at the moment. Splashed With Champagne | Swift Walk'n Farm


----------



## danicelia24

ohh how cool!


----------



## Zexious

My [solid] Paint gelding has the opposite of unique markings xD









Take a guess which one he is... xD 
*points to left-hind* "unique" marking xD


----------



## karliejaye

Someone forgot to paint him! Hahaha!


----------



## Zexious

^ xD Right? Paints aren't "in" in the Hunter rings, but I'm still jealous of all that pretty color!


----------



## Sarahrachael

My guy is pure black except for the smallest star I have ever seen!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sarahrachael said:


> My guy is pure black except for the smallest star I have ever seen!


Stars get even smaller... To the point that it is just a "flame" :lol:








A few white hairs on her forehead, even lost the flame during an early foal coat shed but then it grew back again as she regrew those hairs on her head. She is in a faded foal coat here, her next coat came in very black


----------



## Zoom

Alibi has the shape of a ghost on his face. I love it and sometimes think I should have named him Ghost but I love the name I gave him.


----------



## EliRose

I know this is an old thread, but I thought some people might like seeing where the original mustang went. He's now with the 4* eventer Elisa Wallace and named "Wager" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5XK5xczTzU


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

draftyairesmum said:


> chelsea, yes, that clyde is sabino.
> 
> Duck, there is no stretching of the imagination regarding aires' star/facial marking. I would love to superimpose a map of south america over it if i knew how.
> 
> 
> i have better pics of it, but i got tired of dealing with photobucket on my phone. :lol:
> _posted via mobile device_



Couldn't be closer!! enlarge to see red line of Sth America


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Surayya said:


> My girl has I guess unique markings-her repigmentation marking is roaned out (she is classic Roan under her grey):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I guess you could call her fleabitten pattern unique as well, since it also folows the Classic Roan expression pattern lol (she has solid coloured fleabites around her face, they then roan out on her cheeks & body- the fleabites coming n on her lower legs are also solid coloured, instead of roaned as well, so eventually I will a Classic Roan looking horse again, just with a white mane & tail lol)
> 
> Her corning strip is slowly greying out as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Last March she developed a dark lacing type effect on her face (it was just plain 'white' before March 2014):


That mark resembles the 'bloody shoulder' mark (which isn't always on the shoulder)

Rare Horse Colors & Markings | The Equinest

Legend:
The Legend of the Bloody Shouldered Mare


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Couldn't be closer!! enlarge to see red line of Sth America
> View attachment 730065


Here's a couple of better ones. :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

My boy has a heart on his leg, and a lightning bolt on his back, and a lightning bolt under his chin, I don't have a pic of under chin









and the winter fuzzy shot of his bolt


----------



## Wimpys Smart Cash

Being a Disney and horse lover, I've always enjoyed the 'hidden mickeys' on horses!


----------



## Jan1975

Casper looks like he's wearing a hat!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's a medicine hat, Jan.  What Really Makes a Medicine Hat Horse?


----------



## Saranda

gingerscout said:


> My boy has a heart on his leg


That heart is ADORABLE!


----------



## elle1959

Diva has the tiniest little moon / star and the faintest little snip:


----------



## Jan1975

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's a medicine hat, Jan.  What Really Makes a Medicine Hat Horse?


Huh, I'm learning new things every day about this horse. LOL Thanks for sharing! 

Edited to add: now that I read about it, I should have remembered because I read the Margeurite Henry book as a kid and even had the Breyer horse model! Still cool to have a medicine hat horse I think. He's a sweet boy.


----------



## pony jasper

I just like my girl's combo of tricolor paint with tobiano & rabicano markings.


----------



## Persephone2015

My mustang mare is black, with three white socks...and an almost perfect little heart for a star....


----------



## JCnGrace

I was looking through pictures the other day and noticed a funny thing. 

Cloud and her disappearing face white.


----------



## nicoles

This is Luna, a filly I'm hoping to buy (if we like each other in person lol). Her moon marking is icing on the cake. 





(Photos by Collene W.)


----------



## anndankev

JC,

I'd like to see a pic of Cloud's left side.

Saw a pic of a tobiano foal with a 'shadow' of itself in the white marking on it's left side. 

Wondering if it was Cloud, or if Cloud's marking looks like a horse.


----------



## Surayya

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That mark resembles the 'bloody shoulder' mark (which isn't always on the shoulder)
> 
> Rare Horse Colors & Markings | The Equinest
> 
> Legend:
> The Legend of the Bloody Shouldered Mare


It does resemble a blood mark (somatic mutation), but her's is not a blood mark (somatic mutation) as she wasn't born with it. 
She greyed out on her body as per normal, then at around 6-7yrs old, she started to develop fleabites on her face & on that spot on her back, so her's is a repigmentation marking (basically a massive flea bite)


----------



## LoriF

SunnyDraco said:


> Best picture to show her largest unique markings is as a foal, crescent moon for a star and a complete circle by her withers. She also has a small white dot on the solid black area of her hind leg and a black dot on a white knee. And then so she always looks like she works into a sweat 24/7, she has "perma foam" between her back legs. Right where you would see a sweaty foam building in an intense workout between a horse's back legs from behind, she has a concentrated white roaning in such a pattern to immitate the look of foam while napping in the pasture. Although the number of white hairs there gets much thicker in the winter coat, it is very deceptive in her summer coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is sooooo cute!


----------



## JCnGrace

anndankev said:


> JC,
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of Cloud's left side.
> 
> Saw a pic of a tobiano foal with a 'shadow' of itself in the white marking on it's left side.
> 
> Wondering if it was Cloud, or if Cloud's marking looks like a horse.


 I haven't noticed that in her markings but here you go.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I haven't noticed that in her markings but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 744017


Just gotta say...

I love Cloud!! :loveshower:


----------



## anndankev

JC,

Can't see the marking's head due to Cloud's mane in the way.
Looks like it could be close, but not the same horse I saw pictured, as the mane was black until it met with the white 'head' marking. Then was white where the marking's mane would be. The foal was running so the mane was blown back.


----------



## Roux

I always thought that the white stripe on his hip was unique!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just gotta say...
> 
> I love Cloud!! :loveshower:


Thanks Drafty! You'd really like her if you ever rode her because when you get on her it feels like you're sitting down on your most comfy couch. LOL 

Ann, with this picture I think I can see what you're talking about if I use my imagination but it's only because she has mud on her belly that cuts off the white streak so that it looks like legs.









Kinda looks like a horse popping up in the front end with a really long tail that is the streak that goes down her hip. This is the only picture I can find of her that comes close. I have one picture of her trotting but it's the right side.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Wyatt's Diamond on his forehead


----------



## GracielaGata

anndankev said:


> JC,
> 
> Can't see the marking's head due to Cloud's mane in the way.
> Looks like it could be close, but not the same horse I saw pictured, as the mane was black until it met with the white 'head' marking. Then was white where the marking's mane would be. The foal was running so the mane was blown back.


If you look at the first photo in her set on the previous page, it seems pretty clear without the mane. Its funny- you say in this post I quoted that it isn't the same horse... but when I looked at that 1st photo I mention, I immediately saw a white horse on black with a long tail which goes into Cloud's back leg. lol 
ETA: I just saw her owner post that it is a mud mark that allows for separate legs...  
Cool marking still.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Thanks Drafty! You'd really like her if you ever rode her because when you get on her it feels like you're sitting down on your most comfy couch. LOL
> 
> Ann, with this picture I think I can see what you're talking about if I use my imagination but it's only because she has mud on her belly that cuts off the white streak so that it looks like legs.
> 
> View attachment 744457
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like a horse popping up in the front end with a really long tail that is the streak that goes down her hip. This is the only picture I can find of her that comes close. I have one picture of her trotting but it's the right side.


So it's like riding Aires? ;-) :lol:

I do see the horse that Ann is talking about. I think it's kinda cute! It is easier to see in her foal pic, though.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So it's like riding Aires? ;-) :lol:
> 
> I do see the horse that Ann is talking about. I think it's kinda cute! It is easier to see in her foal pic, though.


 I think I've told you before that I think Aires & Cloud would make a matched pair. She's APHA but there has to be some draft in there along the way because she's a big, solid, hairy gal. We can call them the twins from another mother. LOL


----------



## RobinPony17

I had a cute gelding with a huge star on his face. My paint mare also had a circular "paw print marking" near her withers.


----------



## SarahStorms

I guess they aren't really markings but, my mare has a double whorl (explains her personality to a T)
and she has a "freckle" over her left eye  I believe they are something like bend- or spots, she has a few all over body!


----------



## Triple E

This is a weanling TB X QH/TB cross filly that has the PERFECT upside down spade. Really a fun girl to look and work with. Not the best picture of her but you can see the marking.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Triple E said:


> This is a weanling TB X QH/TB cross filly that has the PERFECT upside down spade. Really a fun girl to look and work with. Not the best picture of her but you can see the marking.


She is cute. Is her name a reflection of her unique star?


----------



## Triple E

No it's not, she's one of the UC Davis animals and will retain her mothers name (tiztuff) and the year she was foaled (15) as her name until she is sold in June of this year.


----------



## JCnGrace

Triple E said:


> This is a weanling TB X QH/TB cross filly that has the PERFECT upside down spade. Really a fun girl to look and work with. Not the best picture of her but you can see the marking.


 No picture is showing up on my computer.


----------



## SunnyDraco

JCnGrace said:


> No picture is showing up on my computer.


I was only able to see it using my phone, but it wasn't easy... I don't like the new mobile version as I prefer to browse through the forum on desktop view on my phone and the new mobile view doesn't have the easy switch button to go directly from mobile to desktop views and back again. The attachment had nothing to see on desktop view, I then selected mobile version (the old mobile version is the default from desktop view) and the post had a clickable link as an attachment. Clicked on it and it gave me the attached picture in a new window. 

The filly really does have a perfect upsidedown spade centered on her forehead, looked like someone took an ace of spades, inverted it and branded it to the forehead.

The attachment link looked just like this: http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...rses-unique-markings-image_1453935453576.jpeg

Don't know if that helps at all...


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks Sunny, I could see it from the link you posted.

That is a really unique marking Triple E.


----------



## Surayya

2nd the thanks to SunnyDraco for the link & yep- that is a SUPER cool marking!


----------



## anndankev

I third the Thanks to SunnyDraco. Would not have been able to see the pic without it.


----------



## Fahntasia

My mare has the exact same blaze as her great great grandfather Northern Dancer, but it leans towards the opposite nostril! hmmm attachments are not showing up or loading at all...


View attachment 751194


View attachment 751202


----------



## Fahntasia

My mare has the exact same blaze as her great great grandfather Northern Dancer, but it leans towards the opposite nostril! 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lingan+bay








"MOM why are you so far away!!"








Saphyra and her boyfriend =)








Northern Dancer


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You have a Northern Dancer mare. I am so jealous!! Love her


----------



## Jan1975

I saw a crazy one on Instagram today and thought of this thread. Here's what the full comment says: "Not conformation related (but from what I've seen he appears well built to me), but look at this weird mutation on Lorando B, a Swedish warmblood. He only has gray on his left shoulder and leg + the surrounding area. These photos show the progression of graying. -L"


----------



## RoseandLilly

Not sure if this guy has been mentioned yet, but the stallion Acorado II has an interesting brown marking on the left side of his head. He greyed out (wording?) except for that spot


----------



## Aurora1999

so pretty


----------



## Jan1975

RoseandLilly said:


> Not sure if this guy has been mentioned yet, but the stallion Acorado II has an interesting brown marking on the left side of his head. He greyed out (wording?) except for that spot



DO you think coloring like that and the one I posted are actual color patterns or some type of skin/pigment disorder?


----------



## Julesthehorsegirl

I don't have a picture, but on a horse that I have worked with, had a flower like mark on it's chest.


----------



## Knave

Nothing that interesting but Bones has a different type of markings than I've seen before. He also has a few little roan spots on other places and one white spot under his belly. He's only two, so I wonder if he will change a little.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Jan1975 said:


> DO you think coloring like that and the one I posted are actual color patterns or some type of skin/pigment disorder?


This appears to either be a somatic mutation or possibly chimeric in nature (could be wrong about the chimeric, though).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Surayya

Jan1975 said:


> DO you think coloring like that and the one I posted are actual color patterns or some type of skin/pigment disorder?



It's a somatic mutation aka blood mark. Basically, it's an area of cells that didn't receive the coding to go grey.


----------



## timonlionking

This is my paint bred quarter horse mare Pixie. I don't even know what to compare her blaze to! It's the only white she has on her besides ab title roaning on her barrel.


----------



## SunnyDraco

timonlionking said:


> This is my paint bred quarter horse mare Pixie. I don't even know what to compare her blaze to! It's the only white she has on her besides ab title roaning on her barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 755050


LOL
It looks to me like the tall skinny vulture from Disney's Jungle Book


----------



## timonlionking

SunnyDraco said:


> LOL
> It looks to me like the tall skinny vulture from Disney's Jungle Book


I can definitely see that!


----------



## Yogiwick

Surayya said:


> It does resemble a blood mark (somatic mutation), but her's is not a blood mark (somatic mutation) as she wasn't born with it.
> She greyed out on her body as per normal, then at around 6-7yrs old, she started to develop fleabites on her face & on that spot on her back, so her's is a repigmentation marking (basically a massive flea bite)


That's what the "bloody shoulders" is


----------



## SorrelHorse

All our horses are solids out here with the exceptions of socks and blazes, but this is my partner's horse Spud who has a cute little lip marking. I don't usually like horses with solid faces and no white, but Spud's lip is proof that he at least tried to have color lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SorrelHorse said:


> All our horses are solids out here with the exceptions of socks and blazes, but this is my partner's horse Spud who has a cute little lip marking. I don't usually like horses with solid faces and no white, but Spud's lip is proof that he at least tried to have color lol


It looks like he touched wet paint with his nosey. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Surayya

Yogiwick said:


> That's what the "bloody shoulders" is


No, it's not- As I explained before Blood marks are *somatic mutations* (an area of the horse that never received the grey mutation coding- ie. if you tested every hair on a chestnut gone grey horse's body for its colour, the hairs would all be ee a_ G_ except for the blood marked area- even as a foal those hairs would be ee a_ gg, as they never ever received coding for grey), while Fleabites are *repigmentation* markings (cells that got the grey gene coding & turned grey- so again if we think of every hair having a DNA test, all the hairs on the body, even as a foal would be ee a_ G_. Then after having turned grey, for some unknown reason, the cells have the coding for producing pigment turned back on- typically in little patches or more uncommonly, in large patches- the hairs would still test as ee a_ G_ tho).

I hope that better explains the difference


----------



## Yogiwick

I understand the difference. I have always understood "bloody shoulder" (obviously not a "genetic/scientific" term) to refer to the latter, that is all. ("Bloody shoulder" = cluster of fleabites)


----------



## Surayya

Yogiwick said:


> I understand the difference. I have always understood "bloody shoulder" (obviously not a "genetic/scientific" term) to refer to the latter, that is all. ("Bloody shoulder" = cluster of fleabites)


I see. 
I'm on the flip side to you- I've not heard of repigmentation markings being called blood marks before- it would mean all horses with fleabites are automatically blood marked which would thoroughly dimish the high value & specialness placed on the markings in Arabians. I've always know them to be referred to as an area of incomplete penetrence of the gray gene.

Repigmentation markings probably have mistakenly been blood marks- blood marks were often highly sought after, so they bumped up the price of the horse or it's offspring & for others, they probably wouldn't have known any differently if the horse had already developed them/it upon purchase (much like Silver Dapples used to be sold as Chocolate Palominos- they sort of looked the same, so they must be the same). 


Going by the legends- A 'white' mare who's owner dies after an altercation with the "bad guys", he bleeds out on the mare's shoulder as she carries him home- in some retellings, this blood stain cant be washed away, in others it is, but in both she gives birth to the foal she was carrying at the time of her owners death, to a colt who is born with a "bloody shoulder" mark- since the colt was born with the blood mark it strongly indicates they are referring to somatic mutations.
Since the mare was said to be "milk white" in a number of the retellings (then white with the blood mark) it seems unlikely they are referring to flea-bitten horses.

Here are a couple of retellings of the legend:
A powerful Sheik over a warlike tribe went riding along in the desert on his favourite horse, a milk-white mare of breathtaking beauty. To be the favourite of such a man, she was wonderful indeed and apart from her beauty, must hav proved herself in battle as a worthy mount for her warrior master.
The Sheik and his mare travelled far into the desert and there, by bad luck, encountered a small party led by a rival chieftain. A battle to the death was inevitable and the scorched silence was broken by the clashing of two razor-sharp blades as the fierce opponents wheeler their horses and struck. On and on the battle raged, for they were evenly matched…fearless fighters and superb horsemen both. Each blade found several marks and each man was wounded. Finally the Sheik on the milk-white mare drove through his opponent’s guard and his sword struck his adversary’s throat.

Silently, his followers wrapped their master’s body in his cloak, draped it across his stallion’s ornate saddle and rode away, leaving the victor swaying on the mare, bleeding from two terrible wounds. His left chest and shoulder were sliced to the bone and there was another cruel gash on the right side of his back, just above the waist. From both wounds welled dark red blood which flowed down the mare’s silky shoulder and flank and dripped on to the sand.
The Sheik felt darkness rushing in and he reeled in the saddle. The little mare began to walk home, slowly and carefully. For a day and a night she continued, picking her way delicately so as not to disturb the precarious balance of her beloved master who slumped in the saddle, his life blood oozing down and away, soaking into the desert sand.
The mare brought him back to camp but his wounds has been mortal and when his followers liften him down, he was dead.
That night, in the quiet desert a little way from the grieving camp, the mare foaled and next morning, the tribe were awestruck to find she has given birth to a colt with chestnut markings that exactly matched the way his dam’s shoulder had been stained by her dying master’s blood.

Legend has it that the dead Sheik arranged with the gods that his mare’s dedication would be commended so that forever after, any descendant of hers who was possessed of outstanding courage or ability would bear the blood stains as a mark of honour.
Top Horse I Legend of the Blood Stained Shoulder | Features


Once upon a time many years ago in the desert of Arabia, there was a Bedouin warrior who owned a very special Arabian mare - a mare he rode into battle and to whom he entrusted his life.

There was a very special relationship, a bond of trust, love and mutual respect. Either would have given his life for the other, In fact, their bond of trust was so strong that the mare often "read her master's thoughts," doing exactly what he needed at exactly the right time, allowing them to win many battles and to be the envy of all Bedouin tribes.

Years passed and one day in a fierce battle the master was severely wounded, falling across the neck and shoulder of his beloved war mare. Although her master was unconscious and she was many miles from home, the mare balanced him across her shoulder, carefully carrying toward home. She... for days without food or water to return her master to his family.

When the courageous mare finally arrived at the encampment, she was exhausted and weak, and her master dead. As the family carefully removed the master's body, they saw that the mare's shoulder was heavily stained with his blood, leaving a distinct red mark on her shoulder. Although they had lost their leader, the Bedouin family was eternally grateful to the mare for delivering his body from the battle. They knew that the long journey had been difficult for the mare, and they were very concerned for her because she was heavily in foal.

As the days passed, the cherished mare received only the best food and care, and she was visited and admired not only by members of the master's tribe, but all the other tribes in the area.

Finally, the time of her foaling arrived, and there was a great concern for the cherished war mare. But when the long-awaited foal was born, he was vigorous and healthy and of exceptional quality. He also bore the identical "bloody shoulder" that his mother had from her master's blood.

Since that time, hundreds of years have passed, but once in a great while there is a mare of exceptional beauty, quality and courage who foals a very special foal graced by God with the "bloody shoulder." The Bedouins have continued to believe this is a sign of Allah's favor.
Jocarta Eqyptian Arabian Horses: The Legend of the Bloody Shoulder Arabian

Both of the above links have Bloody shouldered horses pictured- one is a greying horse who's blood mark is clearly still solid coloured, the other is of already grey'ed out horses with no fleabites (that I can make out), yet have solid coloured "blood marks" unlikely to have come from repigmentation. 
There's then the possibility of horses with somatic mutations also then going on to develop fleabites.
In my mare's case, I've owned her forever & know she wasn't born with her mark so it's a repigmentation marking & is marked as such on her registration


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

I'm going to go all out, and post a few :wink: Disclaimer: I own non of these horses, but work with all of them on a regular basis:

First of all, Tom the palomino is not unique, but I think he's like a perfect little Barbie pony with the four white socks and the blaze :lol:

Then there's Frank the black cob, who again, not unique, but I think his markings make him very pretty.

Olga, the coloured foal with the perfect eyeliner (which is on both sides), and it makes her eyes really pop :loveshower:

And Pauline, the coloured mare with a tear drop running down her face. Funnily enough, a lot of the horses from the same rescue have tear drop markings, so I'm guessing there must be some genetic component there?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Hehe, I know this thread is "older" but it is a fun thread and I have something to add to it. Just got this 2 year old filly in my backyard with the letter J on her forehead. My teenage son is trying to claim her as his own because the J obviously implies that she is his horse because his name starts with J.


----------



## 4Hdad

Nova's neck has the Bat Signal, which means she probably sneaks out of her stall at night to fight crime.










Gypsy's face has Libertas, the Roman goddess depicted in the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## daystar88

RobinPony17 said:


> I had a cute gelding with a huge star on his face. My paint mare also had a circular "paw print marking" near her withers.


Your mare is homozygous then if she has the paw print.


----------



## daystar88

Here is my little Cowboy with a heart sorta. lol! He's got a strip and a snip. Does anyone know if it'll turn into a blaze?


----------



## danicelia24

Markings dont change. It will always be a star and snip. But besides that OMG what a cutiepie!!!


----------



## daystar88

Ahh okay. Cause it does seem it's changing into a blaze. 
This is a photo of him the day he was born. In the other photo you can see there is a white strip coming in connecting the two.


----------



## SunnyDraco

daystar88 said:


> Ahh okay. Cause it does seem it's changing into a blaze.
> This is a photo of him the day he was born. In the other photo you can see there is a white strip coming in connecting the two.


Many times horses will have a slightly different white pattern appearance between their winter and summer coats. Another forum member once shared their horse that has a star and snip in the summer but a faint stripe connecting them in the winter, every single year. The big difference is that there is no pink skin under the connecting white hairs and it was also seasonal. Winter coats can play some tricks on you.


----------



## GMA100

I always thought my sister's horse Battle had a cute nose.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I loved this thread! I know it's older but I wanted to add on!

Since I haven't owned Dude his whole life I can't attest if these are scars or markings. He has had the knee spots on the front right since he was at least a yearling, according to photos I found. His star/stripe is crooked and has neat mapping effect to it. I love it 


































I had a mare that had half a bald face with an even line straight down her face. Her registered named was ChickAndaHalf, priceless name really!

Here is my sister's childhood horse Cheyenne. She has a C. V. on her neck (yes even the dots!) for Cheyenne Victoria.








This is the best pic I can find for now but I'll keep looking.


----------



## daystar88

SunnyDraco said:


> Many times horses will have a slightly different white pattern appearance between their winter and summer coats. Another forum member once shared their horse that has a star and snip in the summer but a faint stripe connecting them in the winter, every single year. The big difference is that there is no pink skin under the connecting white hairs and it was also seasonal. Winter coats can play some tricks on you.


That would make a lot of sense. So then he'll pretty much have a star and a snip for the rest of his life? I sure hope so cause it looks adorable and not many horses have it these days!


----------



## SunnyDraco

daystar88 said:


> That would make a lot of sense. So then he'll pretty much have a star and a snip for the rest of his life? I sure hope so cause it looks adorable and not many horses have it these days!


Yep, he just may look like he is trying to connect the star to the snip in his winter coat. My sister had a gelding that actually grew a faint snip on his nose every winter, not a speck of pink skin and no white hairs on the nose during the summer.


----------

